# Rainbow Pics



## PATMAN (Oct 25, 2007)

I took these rainbow pictures near my home a couple weeks ago during a misty rain. I looked but I couldn't find that pot of gold!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Very pretty Patrick - it's makes you feel good when you see things like that!


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Oct 26, 2007)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 26, 2007)

I love rainbows. Beautiful pics


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes very beautiful!

Jlyoncc1 your right! Never had thought about it before, but seeing those pictures did make me feel better. Calmer and more peaceful.

Thank you Patman for all the lovely shots you have shared with us!


----------

